# Pantorouter



## beeg_dawg (Apr 14, 2009)

YouTube - How the pantorouter works

I couldn't decide where to post a link to this jig. Actually, calling it a jig is a disservice.

Amazing. I feel inadequate just watching. :cray:


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

This guy is great! It's awesome how willing he is to share all his ideas. He sells his plans at a very reasonable price.


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

I could watch him work that pantorouter for hours. It was liike watching "How it's made".

Mike


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Reminds my of the JDS Multirouter which appeared 20 or more years back (albeit at $2600+). That in turn looked like a hand version of the Rye round end tenoners/mortisers whch were once used in furniture factories in the UK. Nice to see a good home brewed version, though, and I've got to admit that the guy's website contains some wonderfully ideas to, errrr, borrow


----------



## Frank Lee (Nov 29, 2008)

*Awsum Jig*



beeg_dawg said:


> YouTube - How the pantorouter works
> 
> I couldn't decide where to post a link to this jig. Actually, calling it a jig is a disservice.
> 
> Amazing. I feel inadequate just watching. :cray:


This Jig is awsum ! ! I just purchased the plans for his BANDSAW, I am almost finished with it at this point and it is also AWSUM ! ! I am not adept at pics but will try at a later date. If you are adventuresum, give it a try. You will enjoy the challenge and the results.. You fellow wood worker, Frank Lee:big_boss:


----------

